# Job trailer gone when I went to get the paper



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Found my job trailer missing from the side drive way this morning.  After dealing with TPS for it seams like a half hour. I get a phone call of why is my trailer was park in front of there overhead doors. Yap 4 airless gone and a couple of other things. 
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That sux.

sorry to hear it, 'specially this time of year. Hope their souls rot in hell.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeesh - that really sucks! Hope it was all insured. 
Nothing says Merry Christmas more than being ripped off.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

man that sucks, Ihave one in my driveway so im curious did you have any lock on it?? I have a lock on the ball not sure if its worth a crap


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> man that sucks, Ihave one in my driveway so im curious did you have any lock on it?? I have a lock on the ball not sure if its worth a crap



almost need to put a Denver Boot on one to make sure, and back it up within inches of the house so they can't open the doors.

but nothing is fool proof. Armed guards may help.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

daArch said:


> almost need to put a Denver Boot on one to make sure, and back it up within inches of the house so they can't open the doors.
> 
> but nothing is fool proof. Armed guards may help.


Ha Ha I like that crazy arch guy, I do have a dog that lets me know of anybody that comes around, then I become the armed guard if needed ha ha:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When ever I would leave mine on a job for an extended period I would remove one of the tires. Its the only way to be sure. 

But then again a thief will get to your stuff no matter what. I have seen someone's trailer cut into with a cordless saw zaw. Apparently its easier than cutting the lock.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

When we work out of town and stay in a motel i have a motion detector mounted in the back of my truck and it beeps a receiver that i take inside to let me know someone is messing with my truck.

you could mount 1 by your trailer to let you know

http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a special place in hell for someone who takes a mans ability to earn a living.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

That blows big b****!!There is alot of that going around in my parts.I know a few painters that got ripped off for there spray rigs.Im sorry for your loss..Hope they catch the bastards!!!!!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. Especially during the holidays. Good luck with finding the creep.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That sucks David,

I have to lock down everything. Two days ago, my wife tells me the wicker table in front of our house was missing. Someone just drove up and grabbed it, or walked away with it. F'in desperate aszholes! I was expecting them to grab the chairs in the following days, so I loaded the shotgun and prepared for a confrontation. You can't trust a desperate aszhole to not want to harm you.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I had my electric sander taken from the back of my pickup last year. I was enraged that someone would take another persons tools of the trade.

It probably was a crack head selling it to a pawn broker for a few bucks.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i wonder if keeping all the tires flat would disuade a thief from towing it away? 
-obviously a boot is a must..

like someone mentioned, if they are brazen enough a cordless sawzall can cut into most materials that cover a trailer.

sorry about your loss. i've had a few tools stolen this year from either the homeowner,other trades,or temporary help. it's difficult when i internally accuse the homeowner of theft. often times it is a few jobs into another project when you can't find a specific tool,so the suspects increase tenfold.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Found my job trailer missing from the side drive way this morning.  After dealing with TPS for it seams like a half hour. I get a phone call of why is my trailer was park in front of there overhead doors. Yap 4 airless gone and a couple of other things.
> David


That is a low act


if someone took my trailer I would be very : ( love my little trailer 
As far as I secure my trailer I have a wheel clamp and a lock on the hitch I hope to think that the clamp
In itself is a visual deterant ? I don't carry expensive gear in my trailer just my everyday tools of the trade I guess which 
All add up but not worth stealing unless a criminal wanted to do some painting 

Did you have your trailer clamped or anything or just sitting there either way what bastards to take tools of your trade


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

That sucks , last month we had to plows stolen


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that man. Thieves are the lowest of the low. 

Keep a look out for your stuff showing up on Craigslist and pay a visit to any pawn stores in the area.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

That sucks big time! I hate a thief! I work hard for what I have and I hate to think about some low-life just taking it away.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

there should be a law that says if you catch them you can take them behind a building for 60 seconds minimum:whistling2:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

If I catch some scum trying to take my hard earned tools he better be ready to rumble because I damn sure will be.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

only thing I hate worse than a thief is a thief stealing tools from a working man. sorry hope they come up at a pawn shop or something.


----------

